# Asus P5k will not boot



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey there,

I have a problem which I have avoided fixing for a while with my desktop.

I have a Asus P5K Premium with a Core2 Duo E6750 (2.66Ghz) and 4Gb PC8500 DDR2 RAM. A while ago it stopped working and will not boot at all. 

I have done a search on the net and here and found that this is not uncommon, however it seems most often the fix is to RMA. (Which I don't think i can do now as it is nearly 2 years old now).

I have done the usual remove all the peripherals, RAM etc. And tried restarting, no joy. No Beep.

Reset the CMOS, no joy. No beep.

Changed PSU's, no joy. No beep.

The only thing next I can think of is to try the slower RAM routine and see what does.

Does anyone have any opinions on what else I can do, before I get rid of the MOBO. Or could it be the CPU?????

Or can I just download the latest BIOS on a thumb drive and try to boot up with that????

Thanks in advance

Damo


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Before you can boot from anything, the board needs to post. 

Asus has a 3 year warranty on their motherboards.


----------



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers eh.

Thanks grimx. Yeah it doesn't post i think, i.e no beep or anything.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

linderman has an excellent bench test sticky, but sounds like you've pretty much
done most of that. 
No beeping when powered up without any ram installed, and a diagnostic speaker
installed is a bad sign. I'd be ripping it apart and trying the bench, with a whole 
lot of component swapping, but it doesn't look good for the board.

Are you sure the psu's that you tried are functional? You can connect one to a 
load, then jump the green wire from the 24 pin connector to any black, and the 
psu should start up. Though that doesn't say anything about the quality of power.

You get absolutely nothing? No fans, leds, anything?


----------



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

The PSU's were brand new. I do get the fans and LED working. I have put in the video card but didn't connect the power and the MOBO alarms out, so that's a kind of good sign. 
I'll have a check of the sticky and see what i haven't done.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

With the video card, it may be the card itself that makes the noise. I had an evga 9800GT that the "no extra power" shriek came from the card, didn't have a case speaker connected at the time, otherwise I probably wouldn't of noticed where it came from. Just fans and led's, try reseating the 4/8 pin cpu power connector. When that isn't connected the fans and lights just run on until the power is cut by the user.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply

brand
model
wattage

of both units


----------



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Grimx I have reseated the power suppy 4/8 pin connector (actually I have disconnected and reconnected all the leads from the power supply)



dai said:


> power supply
> 
> brand
> model
> ...


1. Coolermaster 650W Real Power Pro
2. Cybersport Game Power 600W

I am just about to pull the MOBO out and RMA. (I am pretty sure it's not the PSU, however I am open to other ideas.

Damo


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The CM Real Power Pro are decent units. RMAing the board is what I'd do, and who knows,
one of my boards is a P5K-E, hope it isn't too universal.


----------



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> The CM Real Power Pro are decent units. RMAing the board is what I'd do, and who knows,
> one of my boards is a P5K-E, hope it isn't too universal.


Mmmm. It could be This is second one I have had to return. The first one I got 6 months out of it and this one a little over 8 months. :upset:

I see that on the ASUS forum and several others that the P5K seems to get returned A LOT..............

I was hoping it was something else and kind of ignored the fact that I already had to return one and didn't think it would happen again. (Wrong) 

After checking the original return symptoms, I can see it's exactly the same as the last. :sigh:

I think I should have checked that before I got the new power supply.........

Hopefully you will have better luck and more reliability out of it.:exclaim:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have a P5K and it did the same thing.
I RMAd it and got it back in under 2 weeks.
All of the capacitors were changed and then the unit was tested.

It seems that this is a common problem that they dont want to have known.

I wasnt even the original owner and had absolutely no problems with them.
They asked if I tried this and that.
I said yes and they gave me a return number and a address.

I cant say that I enjoyed the proccess but it wasnt painful either.


----------



## tigamica350 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hear you. Its pretty bad that they are happy to release it, possibly prematurely. But it's good that they replace them with no qualms.


----------

